# lets take a walk



## chico (Feb 2, 2013)

I finally was able to get back out to the woods this morning for a walk. I took plenty of pics of the area like phil and others have of theirs. That fox squirrel took two headshots before coming down, he was probably about 45ft away. I was actually able to get a pic of him hanging from a hind leg like a bat after the first shot. Good times :king:.


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Awesome, thanks for the walk along.

Nice shot on the squizzer, love to see homemade rigs gettin it done.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

I've noticed that with the greys; their hind legs seem to be the last to surrender...nice shooting, friend!


----------



## phil (Dec 6, 2012)

Super photos buddy great shot on the tree rat what size bands are you using and is the ammo marbles? ATB Phil.


----------



## The Warrior (Jan 30, 2012)

Nice shot man.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Good shooting! Up that far in a tree is a tough shot.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Stone (Dec 8, 2013)

Good shooting . That sure looks like squirrel country.


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

he was holding on with all he had great shootin brother


----------



## chico (Feb 2, 2013)

Thanks yall.


----------



## chico (Feb 2, 2013)

phil said:


> Super photos buddy great shot on the tree rat what size bands are you using and is the ammo marbles? ATB Phil.


Thank you sir. Im using tbg with 1in to 3/4in taper, and yes sir i used marbles


----------



## Bullitt (Jan 10, 2013)

Another good hunt, chico!

Good shootin, too!


----------



## Stone (Dec 8, 2013)

Well done. All credit to your skills Chico and it shows that marbles can take game. I can't help thinking though that maybe a lead ball or perhaps a pebble would have brought it down with one shot. Cheers


----------



## phil (Dec 6, 2012)

Cool that's a very nice shot I must try marbles


----------



## JEFF BURG (Nov 12, 2013)

way cool or what. well done Bud


----------



## chico (Feb 2, 2013)

Elder said:


> Well done. All credit to your skills Chico and it shows that marbles can take game. I can't help thinking though that maybe a lead ball or perhaps a pebble would have brought it down with one shot. Cheers


Youre probably right Elder. lead balls take more work for me to get ahold of, even though they are the better choice. The pebbles are not as accurate as marbles, to me, at that range. The only reasons i took those shots was there was no wind at all and i practiced at that range and hit consistently. Ill do my best to limit my shots to around 30ft...with marbles. But you never know with squirrels. They will surprise you.


----------



## HarryBee (Jun 29, 2013)

I'll just have to keep practising. Lol


----------



## Stone (Dec 8, 2013)

chico said:


> Elder said:
> 
> 
> > Well done. All credit to your skills Chico and it shows that marbles can take game. I can't help thinking though that maybe a lead ball or perhaps a pebble would have brought it down with one shot. Cheers
> ...


Excellent shooting though, mate, and a nice area to shoot in.


----------



## chico (Feb 2, 2013)

Elder said:


> chico said:
> 
> 
> > Elder said:
> ...


I thank you kindly sir, and thank you for checking out my post.


----------

